
Social Publisher Medium Cuts One-Third of Staff - prawn
http://www.wsj.com/articles/social-publisher-medium-lays-off-50-1483578371
======
merricksb
Active discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13321322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13321322)

